# Recommendations on live centers?



## angboy (Apr 13, 2006)

I want to get a new live center for my tailstock. What ones do people recommend? The oneway ones are awfully expensive, and I'm wondering what difference it makes- why would you pay so much for a live center? How will it improve your work? Last night someone referred to one at the Little Machine Shop which I took a look at, and it's a lot cheaper. Opinions on these or others you'd recommend?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

Personally I have one of the 'cheapies' but for my purposes it gets the job done. Alternatively I could've purchased the more expensive unit and had fewer resource dollars to allocate towards the purchase of pen kits. Economics 101 - Allocation of resources.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 13, 2006)

Angela,

You only need to work one hour cleaning someone's garage to get the oneway!!! []  LOL

Kidding aside, I want to hear what others have to say too.  I almost ordered the Little Machine Shop 60 degree live center just now but stopped to see if there are other stuff I amy need from them [] then saw this post.


----------



## airrat (Apr 13, 2006)

I too am interested to hear opinions on this.  The center that came with the lathe has lost its point from all the mandrels.  I want to look at getting a new one and just using this one for pens.


----------



## wpenm (Apr 13, 2006)

I just bought two of the live centers from Little Machine Shop. A #1MT and a #2MT. They are imports from China but seem to be well made. So far so good. I would say they are worth the price.


----------



## johnson (Apr 13, 2006)

Angela,
If you are not in a hurry, I can find you one out in my garage.  I used to work for a defense contractor and when they downsized they got rid of a lot of equipment. Dumpster diving one night netted my 7 jacobs chucks on tapers and 4 live centers. I know I have at least one of the tailstocks left. Heading out of town for the weekend, but if you can wait, I'll let you know when I get back. Just pay the shipping. Personally I use the Oneway. I like all the different ways you can configure it, but I seldom turn pens and need it for larger work.
Dale


----------



## Dario (Apr 13, 2006)

Dale,

If you find more (MT2), I'll buy it or trade with you []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 13, 2006)

This is the one I have
http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3727

Tom, If your tips have lost thier point, and the tip is removable, you can buy replacment tips. I'm not sure what type of lathe you have so I can not point you in the right direction


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 13, 2006)

I may be slightly biased [] but I really like the standard 60 degree cone center that we sell at Craft Supplies USA.  I've had mine for over three years now and I use it with every pen.  It's in great shape, runs dead true and is also big enough to do larger sized projects.  It's this one and is priced at $39.99.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 13, 2006)

The center Nils showed is a great center, I have one from CSUSA also.

If I'm turning something small, like rounding a pen blank, I place a small washer on the tip to help prevent the center from going to far into the wood and causing it to split. DAMHIKT


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 13, 2006)

I use this one http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcentlt2.html (I got it from Woodturningz for less) and I've been quite pleased with it.


----------



## vick (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189

If you are looking for a 60 degree live center to work with your pen madrel I recommend this one.  I do not recommend it to go into wood though.   The price cant be beat $13.  I have only had mine for a few months though so I can not say for sure how well it will last but it seems well made.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 3 Oneway live centers and probably wouldn't buy anything else. They are expensive the best always is. They are also rebuildable if for some reason you do have a failure after the warranty period. It truly brought tears to my eyes to pay for those centers but after the fact I'm glad I did it.
Jim


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> If I'm turning something small, like rounding a pen blank, I place a small washer on the tip to help prevent the center from going to far into the wood and causing it to split. DAMHIKT



Ron, this is a great little tip(no pun intended).
Thanks.
-Peter-


----------



## Pipes (Apr 13, 2006)

I was told by a guy that has done pens for years not to mess up my good live center buy a cheapie and round the tip for the pen mandrel you don't really want a point for pens  he said having only done a few pens I am no expert but after looking at the mandrel and what it does it makes sense to me anyway I just took a file on a cheapie and rounded the point off a tad and it fits like a glove for the pen madrel...  again I know very little about pen making but like I said makes sense to me !![]


----------



## turff49 (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with the last poster. I have the Oneway for all my work that doesn't include a mandrel and I just bought the Little Machine Shop Live center last week. I'm very happy with it so far. But, I wouldn't get rid of my Oneway for it though. Brian


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 13, 2006)

I have the PSI center and the Lee Valley one. No complaints about either but the PSI one (from Woodturningz) is cheaper.


----------



## angboy (Apr 13, 2006)

The oneways certainly seem to be popular, but can you tell me what makes them different and better than any others? Why would you choose them despite such a big price difference?


----------



## johnson (Apr 14, 2006)

Large bearings for supporting large turnings, Multiple cones for the end, the ability to run it as a live cup center, the ability to turn an end for a specific need such as a rounded over wood tip to support a bowl or platter without marring the wood, snob factor, etc.
You have a full size lathe. Some day the bug will bite to turn larger things. Offer still stands, found the center today.
Dale


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 14, 2006)

DSA:  You need a different live center or at least a different tip depending on whether you are turning wood or crafting pens on a "STEEL" mandrel.  Most live centers for wood have points with an angle of 30Â° and some sort of cup to keep from splitting the wood.  The Little Machine Shop live center has a 60Â° angle to accurately fit the dimple in the end of a pen mandrel.  

You can also purchase live centers with replaceable tips that can be changed out depending upon the job you are doing.  

One nice thing about the centers with the replaceable tips is that some of them are hollow and will permit boring through the tailstock for making things like lamp bases.

One question does come to mind and that is why are you wanting a new live center.  Is the one that came with your lathe unsatisfactory for some reason??


----------



## angboy (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />Large bearings for supporting large turnings, Multiple cones for the end, the ability to run it as a live cup center, the ability to turn an end for a specific need such as a rounded over wood tip to support a bowl or platter without marring the wood, snob factor, etc.
> You have a full size lathe. Some day the bug will bite to turn larger things. Offer still stands, found the center today.
> Dale



Dale- sent you a PM just now. I'd sent one yesterday but am wondering if maybe it didn't get to you? Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />I may be slightly biased [] but I really like the standard 60 degree cone center that we sell at Craft Supplies USA.  I've had mine for over three years now and I use it with every pen.  It's in great shape, runs dead true and is also big enough to do larger sized projects.  It's this one and is priced at $39.99.



I just bought and received one of those myself.  I really like it and it is a big improvement over the changable multi-point type that I had been using.  That one ran off center and I had to mess around with it until I got the pointy thing oriented properly in the holder so the point would turn true to the center.

The one from Craft Supplies runs true and has proven quite satisfactory in turning 40 cigar pens that I am currently working on.

I thought about the Little Machine Shop one and decided to take the middle road, not too cheap and not too expensive.  Just right!


----------



## angboy (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />DSA:
> 
> One question does come to mind and that is why are you wanting a new live center.  Is the one that came with your lathe unsatisfactory for some reason??



Randy, I need a new one for a couple of reasons- for one thing I just need to buy something else for my shop! I love to shop and am running out of things to buy! [][]

But seriously, I need a new one because my dad told me I did when he saw mine?? []

But more seriously... mine looks like s$(*#^@#%t! It's the original one that came with the lathe and it doesn't even have what looks like a tip any more really. And as Mac described for him, at times mine seems a little off-center and so I'm thinking this might help.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 14, 2006)

You would be correct, Angela. As a rule, stock live centers are not 60 degree. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 14, 2006)

My lathe is a Grizzly and it came with a live center. The 'center' of the live center is removable. And, like others have experienced, the mandrel quickly ate it up. For whatever reason, Grizzly does not offer replacement centers. I had to buy a whole new unit. Fortunately not expensive. But I'm getting tired of this routine. I'm thinking of replacing the worn center with one made of wood and a hard metal point, either an arrow tip or section of concrete nail. Then I can replace my worn center/center when needed. Alternative, buy one of the expensive live centers with replaceable innards.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />.....Randy, I need a new one for a couple of reasons- for one thing I just need to buy something else for my shop! I love to shop and am running out of things to buy.....
> 
> .....But more seriously... mine looks like s$(*#^@#%t! It's the original one that came with the lathe and it doesn't even have what looks like a tip any more really.....



I can send you a list of things I'd like to have???[][}]

Take a good close look at the tip of your live center.  The one on my JET mini has a replaceable tip which can be had at many Woodcraft stores for $1.96!!  Maybe yours does the same thing???  Is the shank of the live enter hollow??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />I may be slightly biased [] but I really like the standard 60 degree cone center that we sell at Craft Supplies USA.  I've had mine for over three years now and I use it with every pen.  It's in great shape, runs dead true and is also big enough to do larger sized projects.  It's this one and is priced at $39.99.



Nils, maybe if you put mention that it is a 60 degree point in the product description you would attract more buyers. With my live centers wearing out quickly and regularly on me, I would be (actually am) hesitant to spend forty bucks on another that might fail also.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 16, 2006)

The Oneway center tips are replaceable. I blunted one for making pens and use a sharp one for wood. The knock out rod that comes with the center takes them right out.
 Jim


----------



## Fangar (Apr 16, 2006)

Angela,

For pen turning, you really need to make sure it is a 60 degree center.  A setup similar to the one that Ron posted really is a nice setup if you are doing other turnings.  I intend on getting a similar for myself.  You will find that eventually there will come a time where you will benefit from being able to grip, grab, poke, and pull turnings from many different approaches Ie. Spurs, cups, pins, etc (On the live center side) just as a drive spur, jacobs, collet chuck, scroll chuck really allows for variety on the drive side.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------

